# My sheep is in labor!!!



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am sorry I know this is for goats... My goats aren't due till spring. But the sheep I have been waiting to start lambing since just before the beginning of November I am about 90% sure she is in labor!! I am putting my kids to bed and heading out the barn with my towels and hot air fan! It is -20 here tonight!! Hope all IRS well and then just seven more girls to lamb out!!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

dang that's cold for kidding. Brrrr -

:snowbounce:


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah... I would never have bred for this time of year, they came bred when I bought them! So I guess i will just have be as vigilant as I can about being there and drying the lambs off ASAP!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Don't suppose you could bring them inside?
When I have my winter kiddings it's almost impossible to keep them warm.

I dry them off and then put them in one of those plastic tubs with warm towels and heating pads. Once dry, I give to mom. Haven't had a mom reject them yet. Depending on how fast them come I sometimes put them by mom with the warm towels on top.

Next house I move into I"m going to have a heated setup for kidding and milking ...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my.... I have a girl due in a couple of months and pray that we don't have a cold snap then. The others are for March. I usually make sure I am there and dry them off really really good and put a little coat on them. Are they in a barn? Lots of hay to snuggle in helps too. I have never had lambs before but I guess it wouldn't be much different than kidding...... good luck and just make sure they are dry and get s full tummy.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well they are in the barn(not heated), I just brought in a bunch more straw for her. I have lots of towel to dry baby/s, I have two heat lamps over her little pen that I am going to plug in once baby comes and also a hot air fan to help dry baby too... I will bring them in if I have too but I would really like to try and keep them outside with mom, I also have some dried colostrum on hand incase their chilly and need a little boost to get them going!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

my sheep and goats birth in an unheated barn in the cold and are usually ok. If you have a heat lamp for them the first couple days I'm sure they'll do fine. Good luck!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Here is my old gal! And this is Optimus Prime... He is the sheep/goat midwife haha when my goat was in labor he was right there purring away on my lap making sure everything was going well!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to see if you get twins!

It's been cold here, but not that cold... my babies do well as long as they are dry, fed and warm with deep bedding. Looks like you have a very nice delivery area for her and I'm sure that all will be just fine :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Love the cat.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

oh the anticipation!!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How's it going? Anything yet? Hoping for the best!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Just came in the house to thaw out... She definitely uncomfortable but I'm thinking its going to be a few hours still. :S I'm going to set my alarm and go out every hour and check on her. I turn on the heat lamps just incase she lambs while I'm in the house! Fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

The barn/stall looks very cozy and the kitty kat .... awwwww.

Hope you get a warm spell. We woke up to snow here in Colorado.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well good news and bad news... She didn't lamb yet ... BUT... It's warmed up to a hot and balmy -10celcius by about three this morning!!!
She doesn't seem distressed she hasn't been pushing just contracting, so I let them out in the "maternity" pen to stretch and get some fresh air for a bit! I will probably just go sit out there and keep an eye on her!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Definitely keep an eye on her...good luck 
Please keep us posted


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

It is only -3 now!!!  yay! I am getting my kids all dressed up to come and help me restock the barn with fresh straw! And thanks to the repurposing thread I have a WONDERFUL idea for a hay feeder


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

CONGRATS !!!!!

Please post some pix when everyone settles in 

Yay


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> CONGRATS !!!!!
> 
> Please post some pix when everyone settles in
> 
> Yay


Ummm she hasn't actually lambed yet...  I was just putting fresh straw in all the pens while the old gal was out stretching! I put her back in the barn. She is eating, but she is distancing herself from the other ewes and still tensing up... I dunno! She is giving me a run for my money lol! I just figured since it has warmed up to +4 that I will leave her in the barn out of the wind and give her some time without me being out there gawking at her through the fence haha


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oops ! Well , Im sending good thoughts her way so she gets this show on the road , lol. Poor you  Stay strong !


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't hardly stand the waiting and it's not even my sheep lol..Please keep us posted and try to stay warm..get ya some hot chocolate!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Tell me about it! The waiting and wondering is by far the worst part of livestock... But at the same time it can be the most rewarding thing too... I guess that's what keeps us coming back!! I will definitely keep everyone posted! Thanks for all the warm wishes!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's the most worriesome yet the most exciting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any updates????


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ugh sorry I haven't been on! I guess the old gal is just giving me a run for my money she seems quite thrilled about the heat lamps in her pen and all the straw and being treated like a princess... The other seven girls are starting to look a little envious lol! Anywhooo I will update if anything EVER happens! I have been trying to get a hold of the previous owner for a date when she put the ram in and she is just avoiding me now! There's responsible livestock ownership for ya I guess! Some people  oh well they will be well looked after here! Thanks again for all the support!! I look forward to sharing pictures of the little pumpkins if they EVER decide to grace is with their presence!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We'll all be here chewing out cud waitin , lolol
Good luck


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How's it going now? Anything new?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

NOTHING!!!  I have given up on being neurotic and decided just to do my late night checks and early morning checks! I just dewormed EVERYONE today... I am fairly unpopular! And the temp is dropping back down the -20's so they should start lambing ANYTIME now!! Lol figures they will NEVER do it when it's above zero out!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Ugh haha of course. Little stinkers! I hope for you're sake they will decide to deliver soon. Come on sheep!!


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Well... I am starting to think this woman I bought the sheep from had NO CLUE what she was doing! 
She said she put the ram in on June 8th... I assumed(first mistake) she usually bred for late lambs... Turns out after what seems like a million unanswered text messages and emails she finally texted me back!
She put the ram in because she had nowhere else to put him... BUT they still had lambs on them... So I honestly have no clue when they could be due! Like she said she had the raddle harness on him and all the ewes were marked as bred... But he didn't think to MAYBE write the dates down when she saw the marker on the ewes!!! Like SERIOUSLY!!! I told her how neurotic I was about this stuff before I even bought the sheep! So IMO she shouldn't have told me she had all these dates "written down" if she didn't plan on telling me those dates?! I'm feeling mildly annoyed! Especially since the temperature keeps getting colder! Ugh if only sheep could talk!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry fezz *hugs*


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

How about now?


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nope... NOTHING... There are two other sheep that are bagging up now and I'm starting to think none of them are ever going to lamb! The lady I bought them from said they should lamb before December 4th... NOT getting my hopes up!!


----------

